# PVC Fence Jig



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

OPPS ALMOST FORGOT ONE STEP.... eat home made cookies make by daughter!!!!!!! fresh out of the oven!

View attachment 7945


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide..... new board.... 
Drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide..... new board...._ 

HA HA HA HA! So true for many of these projects. Great tutorial!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas.

I'll have to see if my love will help me with that last step may take a few practice runs. MMmmmmm coookkiieeesssss.
Oh my.... sorry about the crumbs.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice! wish I had a drill press...
I needed 50 feet, and then I calculated how many holes I would need to drill!
So I just ended up buying a really nice fence off Ebay...wish I could remember the fellows name, he did a super-nice job


----------



## fytclub (Jul 7, 2009)

Great idea. I just drilled 21 of those 8 ft lengths, I drilled 3 at a time though.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the idea! I ended up making a jig after the drilling for the correct fence height of the top and bottom railings. Worked out great and saved a lot of time in the end. But some how never remembered the fresh out of the oven cookies at the end... damn! LOL


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

This is going to save me a lot of time ... Thanks


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks now I have another use for the drill press instead of pinewood derby cars.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Terra said:


> _Drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide..... new board....
> Drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide..... new board...._
> 
> HA HA HA HA! So true for many of these projects. Great tutorial!


So close, Terra. But you forgot a step:

Drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide . . . *eat home-baked cookie* . . . 

New board . . . Drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide, drill, blow, lift, slide . . . *eat home-baked cookie* . . . 

New board . . .


----------



## ScreaminScott (Nov 19, 2009)

Great idea! I will need to rebuild some of my fence sections next year and this will save some time.

I usually drill 2 rails at once, so that the holes line up for the top and bottom rails even if I'm off in my measurements. But I still have to measure and mark where the holes will go. 

Your idea will make it go faster.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Now why didnt I think of that? Great job!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I made one of these this weekend and it worked like a charm! Thanks


----------



## deathstaste (Mar 17, 2010)

*no drill press no prob*

a variation can be made similar to this but flipped with a hole to drill through.
Drill first hole drop on jig, pvc in first hole drill though hole in jig.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the jig. Need to make one for building the fence this year.


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

I built this jig this weekend and became a fence making machine! I set my drill press on the tailgate of my truck with all of the wood in the back. Got me a stool, my shopvac to take care of the shavings, and commenced to spitting out parts for the fence. This saved me tons of time. I can't thank you enough for posting this to the forum. I never even had to get up once from the stool while I was cranking these out. 

The only problem I had was with the wood shavings filling up the hole and making it hard to slide the wood in the jig. That's when I got my shopvac out. I would hold the nozzle of the vacuum right next to the hole as I was drilling and never had a problem after that.


----------

